# My Deltec 90l Nano Aquarium



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Well, after lots of buggering around, i finally have it half set up.
Tiz indeed a D+D deltec nano aquarium, which will be a nano reef eventually.
Been set up 2 days now, got 5kilo of live rock in there (adding another 5 kilo soon) and a load of live sand.
Just thought i'd post some pics.

















































Cant wait to get some more LR.
Mez


----------



## njp (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good mez.

What model tank is that and where did you get it from? Looking for a nice nano


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

hi mate, its the best there is as far as im concerned. at least one of..
It's a Deltec D+D 90 litre (24USG) Nano aquarium, i got it from a shop near me, ordered in at £170.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks quality, have you noticed any creepy crawlies on your rock yet?


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

few things..
copepods are starting to show, few little tiny dusters, and something brain-shaped and tan colour with two little feelers at the front. either a snail or a stommatta thing..


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome, looking nice. I had second hand live rock off someone, so it was really covered in stuff. Look what came with it:

Some corals (not this size when I got it, but there were on it, they just grew!):









and









And this feather duster (the biggest of quite a few):









LOADS of anemones (the bad kind... cant remember the name right now, you'll know it):









And, in a hole in my biggest piece, this little guy!









Also, when I stripped the tank down, I found a baby pistol shrimp: I had heard clicking since I set it up, byt could never find the culprit!


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

looking good James! Now get some more LR, and you can start making pretty rock piles!

AshMashMash - Some nice freebies there! Looks like a capnella, then some pulsing xenia and the dreaded Aiptasia (glass anenomes) which can become a plague in such a short time! Looks like a monster one! I have a pistol shrimp in mine, he never makes a sound, he is a good boy!!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

biohazard156 said:


> looking good James! Now get some more LR, and you can start making pretty rock piles!
> 
> AshMashMash - Some nice freebies there! Looks like a capnella, then some pulsing xenia and the dreaded Aiptasia (glass anenomes) which can become a plague in such a short time! Looks like a monster one! I have a pistol shrimp in mine, he never makes a sound, he is a good boy!!


Ah, yeh, aptasia, thats it. Yeh, I had HUNDREDS. I started injecting them with salt to kill 'em... damn things. 
Yeh, capnella and pulsing xenia, thats what I identified them as. The crab was a simple emerald crab.


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

haha! dreaded AIPTASIA! they will kill us all.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice tank mate


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks, cant wait to get the rest of the LR on monday.


----------

